# Muốn con khỏe mạnh suốt mùa lạnh, mẹ nhớ thuộc lòng quy tắc này



## hong nhung (4/12/18)

Cho dù thời tiết có lạnh đến đâu, nhưng nếu biết và áp dụng đúng quy tắc này thì bé yêu nhà bạn sẽ không bao giờ bị ốm trong những ngày mùa đông giá rét.

*Các bậc cha mẹ phải nhớ quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh để giúp con luôn khỏe mạnh*
Thời tiết mùa đông miền Bắc khiến nhiều cha mẹ đau đầu trăn trở tìm cách giữ ấm cho con. Quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh là điều không phải mẹ nào cũng biết. Quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh đặc biệt tốt, cha mẹ không còn ám ảnh những ngày thời tiết miền Bắc rét kỷ lục nữa.




_Quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh sẽ giúp con bạn khỏe mạnh quanh năm (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh rất đơn giản là: Giữ bàn tay ấm, giữ lưng ấm, giữ bụng ấm, giữ bàn chân ấm và không che đầu trẻ quá kín. Đặc biệt khi trẻ sốt hoặc ngủ, đầu trẻ cần để thoáng và thoải mái. Nói như vậy không có nghĩa là chiếc mũ là không cần thiết khi trẻ đi ra ngoài bởi nhiệt độ cơ thể bị mất qua vùng đầu là rất lớn.

*Cách thực hiện quy tắc 4 ấm 1 lạnh chuẩn xác*
Với “4 ấm”, cha mẹ cần đảm bảo giữ ấm 4 bộ phận trên cơ thể trẻ, bao gồm:

– Giữ bàn tay ấm: Giữ ấm sao cho tay trẻ không đổ mồ hôi.

– Giữ lưng ấm: Tương tự như bàn tay, lưng trẻ cũng nên được giữ ấm vừa phải, bởi nếu trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi ở lưng và không được lau, thấm ngay lập tức, mồ hôi sẽ thấm ngược vào cơ thể trẻ, dẫn đến nhiễm lạnh.

– Giữ bàn chân ấm: Bàn chân chứa rất nhiều mạch và huyệt, nên là một trong những bộ phận nhạy cảm nhất trên cơ thể trẻ. Nếu bàn chân không được giữ ấm, trẻ có nguy cơ cao bị mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp như ho, cúm…

– Giữ bụng ấm: Bụng được giữ ấm giúp bảo vệ dạ dày non nớt của trẻ. Dạ dày bị lạnh sẽ ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới hệ tiêu hóa cũng như khả năng hấp thụ thức ăn của trẻ.

“1 lạnh” có nghĩa là cha mẹ không nên che đầu trẻ quá kín, nhất là khi trẻ đang bị sốt hay khi ngủ, thay vào đó, đầu trẻ nên được duy trì thông thoáng và thoải mái. Tuy nhiên, việc một chiếc mũ đủ ấm là rất cần thiết khi đưa trẻ ra ngoài, bởi hầu hết nhiệt độ cơ thể bị mất qua vùng đầu.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

